# Your favorite Bond?



## 2Shea (Nov 15, 2008)

Since Quantum of Solace releases this week, I was curious to know who the members of NF's favorite Bond actors are.

Here is the list of actors, along with the movies they starred in. I'd then like you to rank them from 1 being your favorite, to 6 being your least favorite.

(This list is from earliest to latest)

*Sean Connery:*
Dr. No
From Russia with Love
Goldfinger
Thunderball
You Only Live Twice
Diamonds are Forever

*George Lazenby:*
On Her Majesty's Secret Service

*Roger Moore:*
Live and Let Die
The Man with the Golden Gun
The Spy Who Loved Me
Moonraker
For Your Eyes Only
Octopussy
A View to a Kill

*Timothy Dalton:*
The Living Daylights
License to Kill

*Pierce Brosnan:*
GoldenEye
Tomorrow Never Dies
The World is Not Enough
Die Another Day

*Daniel Craig:*
Casino Royale
Quantum of Solace

------

So here is mine to start it off:

1. Roger Moore
2. Daniel Craig
3. Sean Connery
4. Pierce Brosnan
5. Timothy Dalton
6. George Lazenby


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2008)

Daniel Craig
Sean Connery
Pierce Brosnan
Roger Moore
those other guys.  

I was a fan of Daniel Craig before the Bond movies, and he honestly brings Bond into the new century or whatever.  Brosnan was too campy, I thought.  I didn't even watch his last couple of Bond movies.  Moore would be higher than him if not for a few really stupid bits of script writing.  And that leaves Connery, who was the ideal Bond until Craig was introduced, but now is sorta outdated.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Sean Connery.


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 16, 2008)

Connery
Craig
Brosnan
Moore
Filler # 1 & Filler #2


----------



## Chee (Nov 16, 2008)

I like Daniel Craig cause he's just so damn sexy. But really, I haven't seen many Bond films so I can't really say.


----------



## Even (Nov 16, 2008)

Connery
Craig
Brosnan
Moore
Dalton


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 16, 2008)

Brosnan personifies Bond to me.

First Bond movie I saw was Tomorrow Never Dies.


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Daniel Craig
2. Roger Moore
3. Sean Connery
4. Pierce Brosnan
5. Timothy Dalton
6. George Lazenby
I think Craig really does a good job portraying Bond.  I loved Sean Connery and Roger Moore though too; however, Pierce Brosnan never really did it for me. I think the only one I really like by him was GoldenEye, and I think part of that was because I loved the video game so much.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Daniel Craig
2. Sean Connery
3. Timothy Dalton
4. Pierce Brosnan
5. Roger Moore


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 16, 2008)

Dalton and Lazenby are really underrated.

A lot of people have the Lazenby movie as their favorite.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2008)

Even said:


> Connery
> Craig
> Brosnan
> Moore
> Dalton



That's the answer right there, and official Bond canon. 

1. Connery is the one and only Bond. 

2. Craig jumps up the list for being a diverse Bond, a true manifestation of Fleming's character in the novels. 

3. Brosnan only had one good Bond, but Goldeneye was so fantastic, and such a brilliant portrayal of the character, he's worthy of the 3 spot. It was a return to the subtle cruelty of Connery's Bond.

4/5. Moore and Dalton aren't worth mention. Though I do have a soft spot for _Live and Let Die_.

?. Lazenby was _so_ perfect in _Her Majesty's Secret Service_. On it's own, he's probably be my number 3. But it's such an unusual situation, he needs to be rated separately and independently.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 16, 2008)

many people only rate goldeneye partially for their love of the game! xD


----------



## sel (Nov 16, 2008)

Having only seen Craig, Brosnan, Moore & Connery---and read _From Russia With Love_ & _The Man with the Golden Gun_

Moore
Craig
Brosnan
Connery


----------



## Oujisama (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Pierce Brosnan, just his image makes a very good bond. He was cool and handsome and just very bondy, iono how to describe it. 

2. Sean Connery, he gets points for being the original bond. He started the slick, badass agent persona and his voice was awesome. Shaken, not stirred.

3. Daniel Craig. I didn't approve of him replacing Pierce so soon, but I'm actually starting to like him. He reeks of badass and kicks ass where ever he goes, like Jason Bourne. Hes sexy too so he gets points for that. 

4. Roger Moore...eh. I always saw him as bond cause I saw all his movies and he has the most appearences, but I never really liked him. He looked too much like an old perverted businessman that lives next door, and he was WAY too much of an asshole pervert in his movies. He just doesnt scream badass like the others, he screams pervy playboy

5. Timothy Dalton...he sucks.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 16, 2008)

I disregard all of the above posts as heresies!

The _true_ Bond fan knows that each actor brings something unique to the role, that each performance offers a different- but always valid- side to James Bond. None are better than the other.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> many people only rate goldeneye partially for their love of the game! xD



I feel like that's justified. That game holds up. Several friends and Golden Gun mode is a great way to lose half a day.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 16, 2008)

Daniel Craig's version is such a ruthless bastard. I like that. However, I like Brosnan's version the best. The only flaw about Brosnan's version is that he wasnt all that ruthless.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Pierce Brosnan 
2. Sean Connery 
3. Daniel Craig 
4. Roger Moore
5. Timothy Dalton
6. George Lazenby

The reason Brosnan is simply because of GoldenEye. 

I love both the game and the movie. For the record I saw the movie before I played the game.


----------



## Kunoichi gal (Nov 16, 2008)

i really like pierce brosnan..he's just the bond i picture most (and the first one i remember)


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Daniel Craig's version is such a ruthless bastard. I like that. However, I like Brosnan's version the best. The only flaw about Brosnan's version is that he wasnt all that ruthless.



There are a few exceptions. 

Saving the bad guy in _Goldeneye_ from a 100 foot fall, then letting him go; going Terminator in the stealth boat in _Tommorow Never Dies_; and his cool, ruthless murder of Elektra King in _The World is Not Enough_ (and the hitman who killed Teri Hatcher in TND). 

True, he probably was the least ruthless of all the Bonds (even Moore was quite the asshole at times, at least in his first two films), but he had it in him.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 18, 2008)

Glad to see a good response from this, it's great to see everyones opinion 

Everyone has their own Bond preference, but I do honestly think that they were all pretty good and brought their own presence to the franchise.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 18, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> I disregard all of the above posts as heresies!
> 
> The _true_ Bond fan knows that each actor brings something unique to the role, that each performance offers a different- but always valid- side to James Bond. None are better than the other.



That is a ridiculous cop-out.  Of course some are better then others.  Are you seriously trying to tell me that Brosnan's cheesy portrayal is in any way equivalent to Connery's innovation in that role?  I object!


----------



## Vanity (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm going to have to say Daniel Craig because I mean, I'm not even familar with the other Bond movies. I might have seen one or 2 of the others at some point but I really can't remember and I definitly like these new movies.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 18, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I'm going to have to say Daniel Craig because I mean, I'm not even familar with the other Bond movies. I might have seen one or 2 of the others at some point but I really can't remember and I definitly like these new movies.



You should really see the older ones, they're honestly pretty good. A lot of them have some cheesy points, but they are fun and good overall. James Bond movies are some of the most fun movies to watch, so really watch them


----------



## Vanity (Nov 18, 2008)

2Shea said:


> You should really see the older ones, they're honestly pretty good. A lot of them have some cheesy points, but they are fun and good overall. James Bond movies are some of the most fun movies to watch, so really watch them



I will definitly take it into consideration.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 18, 2008)

Connery
Brosnan
Craig (for casino royale)


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> That is a ridiculous cop-out.  Of course some are better then others.  Are you seriously trying to tell me that Brosnan's cheesy portrayal is in any way equivalent to Connery's innovation in that role?  I object!



Lots of people are saying that Brosnan is their favourite; Connnery's innovation rests solely on the fact that he was the first, and being first does'nt make you the best. 

Each actor brings something different to the role. Brosnan seemed to be going for a kind of amalgation of his predecessors (hence why so many are saying that he _is_ Bond to them).

Personally I don't think Connery was that innovative- I think he had a lot of Bond-like qualities already that just came across. He is Bond as well, though in a different way.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 18, 2008)

Brosnan is probaly the 'first bond' many of the current generation first saw, hence why he is quiet popular!

still.........Craig


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2008)

dalton is well underrated 

watch the living daylights people


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 18, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> Lots of people are saying that Brosnan is their favourite; Connnery's innovation rests solely on the fact that he was the first, and being first does'nt make you the best.



In this case it does.  He cemented the whole franchise.  If Connery didn't fill out the roll as well as he did, James Bond as a marketable character would have gotten the ax after one or two films.  



> Each actor brings something different to the role. Brosnan seemed to be going for a kind of amalgation of his predecessors (hence why so many are saying that he _is_ Bond to them).



Nah, people just like Brosnan because they can't digest anything more then the Bond equivalent of Wonder Bread.  If Bond is supposed to be a aging male model who prances around the world in a popcorn reality, while barely breaking a sweat and hardly sustaining a scratch then sure - Brosnan fits the bill.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> In this case it does.  He cemented the whole franchise.  If Connery didn't fill out the roll as well as he did, James Bond as a marketable character would have gotten the ax after one or two films.



Moore was asked before Connery. He probably would have done well.

And he might not have been quite as comedic had he gotten the part, since that was- partly- done to distance himself from Connery (though again, the early Moore was quite the bastard).

Connery cemented the franchise, but he is not the only person who could have done it. I'm glad he did, but only because he brung his own stuff to the part, not because he was somehow "better" than his rivals.



> Nah, people just like Brosnan because they can't digest anything more then the Bond equivalent of Wonder Bread.  If Bond is supposed to be a aging male model who prances around the world in a popcorn reality, while barely breaking a sweat and hardly sustaining a scratch then sure - Brosnan fits the bill.



An almost perfect description of Sean, Geaorge, Roger and Timothy Dalton you have there.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 19, 2008)

masamune1 said:


> An almost perfect description of Sean, Geaorge, Roger and Timothy Dalton you have there.



Bond is supposed to be a playboy, but still a killer.  Sean Connery and Daniel Craig in particular have the perfect touch of sociopath that is necessary for the role.  Brosnan has nothing but cheese.


----------



## SP (Nov 20, 2008)

Sean Connery.


----------



## Sann (Dec 28, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Bond is supposed to be a playboy, but still a killer.  Sean Connery and Daniel Craig in particular have the perfect touch of sociopath that is necessary for the role.  Brosnan has nothing but cheese.



Amen


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 28, 2010)

Casino Royale best Bond movie. Ever. This is how they were supposed to be. And people who name any cheesy Bond movie from '60 as "the best ever" GTFO. Also Sean Connery is overrated. Not the worst, but not the best either


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 28, 2010)

only seen a few, the newest guy caught my attention the most though.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Bond is supposed to be a playboy, but still a killer.  Sean Connery and Daniel Craig in particular have the perfect touch of sociopath that is necessary for the role.  Brosnan has nothing but cheese.



Yeah....no. Brosnan was a cold-blooded killer when he wanted to be. 

Two years late, but whatever.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2010)

Sean Connery's accent wins, I'm sorry.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 28, 2010)

Sean Connery.


----------

